# Milling Almond tree? is it worth my while?



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi All,

I have an opportunity to mill a pretty big Almond tree. To my surprise I couldn't find anything about it as timber (other than some rare references to turning).

Anyone knows anything about it? It is not a true nut, BTW.

Thanks!


----------



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

I was curious and did some searching. I says almond is very strong and dense wood. If the tree is already cut. I say go for it and let us know your experience. If its not cut, perhaps a some more lookin or comments are in order before cutting.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i googled everything i could ,
but nothing so far .
i'll keep looking ,
since you have one ,
somebody must have cut one somewhere ?

good to hear from you again ,
are you warm yet ?
try this ,click almond 
http://www.woodfiber.com/a/wf1001.html


----------



## JJackson (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe why you are not seeing any almond boards is because the tree does not get all that big? If the wood is hard and dense I would say mill it and see what you get. IF I remember correctly, I think I milled some Almond for a guy a few years back. If memory serves me correctly, I believe it is very interesting grain. Kinda like a cross between zircote and maple mix, if you can picture that. I do have one question though. If you mill it and bookmatch two boards, are you required to call them "The Almond Brothers"?


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

*David*, we had some nice weeks and I made some nice things but my 2yo is catching one virus after the other so not much time in the shop, and now winter is back :-(. I can't access the link you gave, BTW.

*Jeff*, its not a tiny tree - its 30cm diameter, 3m long. not huge, but can produce some material. What I wonder mostly is if it dries well. there are some woods that wrap horribly while drying (these are usually used for green turning). Eucalyptus is a good example of this kind of wood (not the new hybrid ones). Olive is another example - although its used for curving and turning.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

try google for

woodfiber.com

this worked too 
hope it works for you


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

strangely, I am blocked. they probably have access policy that blocks IP from outside of the US. I am not even sure they are aware of it. I can probabl bypass this with some effort. not sure I have the stamina at 1:00 AM


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

looks like someone has cut it before:
http://hobbithouseinc.com/store/storepics/almond/index.htm
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/almond.htm


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

*HokieMojo* - Thanks - I didn't think to look for veneers. looks like it has a really interesting grain. 
I think I'll give it a go. now that daltxguy has moved into the woods it will be a good opportunity to operate the mill alone. I'll end up being a body builder


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't bet the farm on this, but I think almond is related to the peach, so the wood may be simuliar, and I think peach is about the same hardness as apple, just trying to make some comparisions.


----------



## kiwisharyn (Jun 4, 2009)

I binged 'almond timber furniture' and got www.museumfurniture.com/wood/ which has some nice pictures of the grain you might expect. Good luck!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

YES YES and YES! It is a fantastic wood in grain and color. It does not produce long boards but what you do get is beautiful and hard. Here on the high desert the almond grows well…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

*Kindlingmaker* - Thanks! I was very surprised it actually grows well here (NZ, south island). But I think it does not give fruit - too cold. There is some anomaly here that effects some trees - they actually grow much faster. for example redwood would reach its maximal hight is 150 years (but will also die faster). has something to do with the long hours with IR radiation or something. Basically, trees are VERY happy here (other than citrus)

I will get a branch today to check how it looks. I will not mill it until next week anyway so I will even try to dry it and see how it looks


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The Hobbithouse site is the source I use.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

Moshel maybe the link to the woodfiber sight is something in your set up because it works for me

I would be interested to see the boards if you mill them

Thanks

Hooky from oz


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

maybe. or maybe they think NZ is a dangerous hackers nest… the error message is server side error (access forbidden to /)

I'll be sure to post pictures after I mill.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

try jims place
and hokiemojos
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

Here is a blog about milling the almond


----------

